# FaeryBee Flock Swinging into the 2015 New Year



## FaeryBee

*The FaeryBee Flock
Swings 
right on into 
New Year
2015

My love of birds dictates the theme of my tree each Christmas



Now that Christmas is over, the FaeryBee Flock is Swinging right on into 2015



Sparky sleeps on one of the grapevine/bead perches in his own cage at night
During the day, he likes hanging out on a swing next to Sunny



Skipper and Scooter have four swings inside their flight cage 
These two swings hang from their outside "patio"



They enjoy spending time on the outside swings 
Their cage door remains open all day long



Pedro and Poppy's FAVORITE swing is their airplane
They sleep on it every night!



During out-of-cage time they both enjoy 
the Large Bead Swing and Triangle Swing



Peachy prefers for Momma to hold his swing during out-of-cage playtime 
(because he's SO spoiled!)



I didn't consider Peachy's Patio Coconut Tiki Hut to be a "swing" 
but he insists otherwise.



Happy New Year Everybirdie
from the
FaeryBee Flock!​*


----------



## Impeckable

Great photo's Deb, your Peachy is stunning isn't he :loveeyes:


----------



## Bethanyi

* Sooo many swings! I particularly like the airplane one *


----------



## SolBudgie

It looks wonderful! I'm a bit jealous, it looks like so much fun :laughing2:
Your birds are beautiful! Especially Peachy


----------



## mattytude

Thanks for the photos Debs!

Peachy is BEAUTIFUL!!! Such a gorgeous bird! May I ask a really stupid question as to what he is? A finch or...? (C'mon... I'm just grasping budgies!! Hehe)

I do love the aeroplane swing!! I really need to beg my pet shop to branch out in their selection!


----------



## Jonah

I must say that is quite the swing-fest...

Your bird's are starting 2015 looking more healthy, and beautiful then ever Deb...You give me lovebird fever with those pics of Pedro, Poppy, and Peachy...:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Impeckable said:



Great photo's Deb, your Peachy is stunning isn't he :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Pete! Yes, I fell in love with Peachy the first time I met him. 



Bethanyi said:



 Sooo many swings! I particularly like the airplane one 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany! I have four of the airplane swings but Pedro and Poppy are the only birds that use theirs on a regular basis. 



SolBudgie said:



It looks wonderful! I'm a bit jealous, it looks like so much fun :laughing2:
Your birds are beautiful! Especially Peachy 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Alisha!



mattytude said:



Thanks for the photos Debs!

Peachy is BEAUTIFUL!!! Such a gorgeous bird! May I ask a really stupid question as to what he is? A finch or...? (C'mon... I'm just grasping budgies!! Hehe)

I do love the aeroplane swing!! I really need to beg my pet shop to branch out in their selection!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Matt! 
Pedro, Poppy and Peachy are all Lovebirds. 



Jonah said:



I must say that is quite the swing-fest...

Your bird's are starting 2015 looking more healthy, and beautiful then ever Deb...You give me lovebird fever with those pics of Pedro, Poppy, and Peachy...:loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy. Don't let their innocent looks fool you, these three are ALL troublemakers. :laughing:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hey Deb. Your birds are just Beautiful..Peachy is adorable as ever I have a soft spot for Peachy as I had a peach face the same as peachy with the same name to.. Does peachy still play with his toy that Indigo sent him I'd love to see some photos sometime. Your birds seem to love there swing and the plane if I had a plane in for Indi he would be scared of it but I guess he would get use to it in time.. I also love your Christmas tree to..


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They really do love swings!  Happy New Year from my little flock to yours! :clap:*


----------



## kcladyz

peachy will always be my favorite and Sunny


----------



## dsavino

That's a whole lot of swinging and swaying going on!!  and one handsome looking group! !


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



Does peachy still play with his toy that Indigo sent him

Click to expand...

 Yes, Peachy loves that toy and plays with it everyday. It's inside his cage so I can't get pictures of him playing with it because if I open the door then Peachy jumps out! 



BirdCrazyJill said:



They really do love swings!  Happy New Year from my little flock to yours! :clap:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jill and Happy New Year to you and yours. :hug:



kcladyz said:



peachy will always be my favorite and Sunny

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi 



dsavino said:



That's a whole lot of swinging and swaying going on!!  and one handsome looking group! !

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Dianne. *


----------



## Jedikeet

My Fairest FaeryBee n Deborah Dearest,

Not only is your flock ever so immaculate, but this set of photos have a striking poetic composition that really caught my attention that I must point out 

Notice on the 1st photo of Peachy, he's looking UP like he is looking up at all the preceeding photos above - and on his next photo he's looking at the camera like he's looking at us _looking at them._ That is visual poetry and cinematic still photography, my dear. BTW, Poppy sure knows how to smile at the camera! I love them all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cozette

What cuties they all are! Just adorable! Cozette must be the only budgie in the world that doesn't like swings. They are so lucky to be out all day and have a stay at home mom😊.


----------



## PebbleCam

Absolutely gorgeous flock, FaeryBee!
Do they all get along with each other, or is there some biggering inbetween them?


----------



## Budgiekeet

Deb's flock of Swingers . Colorful and captivating .


----------



## eduardo

*They are all so great looking and healthy! And the swing theme is too cute, Deb Lovely flock!*


----------



## Meskhenet

all your feathered friends are so cute!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



My Fairest FaeryBee n Deborah Dearest,

Not only is your flock ever so immaculate, but this set of photos have a striking poetic composition that really caught my attention that I must point out 

Notice on the 1st photo of Peachy, he's looking UP like he is looking up at all the preceeding photos above - and on his next photo he's looking at the camera like he's looking at us looking at them. That is visual poetry and cinematic still photography, my dear. BTW, Poppy sure knows how to smile at the camera! I love them all!:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Sir Nicholas, my ever loyal knight, You are much too kind. Such eloquent flattery and charming commentary make it easy to see why you have such a large following of females throughout the forum continually vying for your personal attention.  
As Faery Queen, I thank you kindly for your most generous compliments about the photographs and flock under my protection. 



Cozette said:



What cuties they all are! Just adorable! Cozette must be the only budgie in the world that doesn't like swings. They are so lucky to be out all day and have a stay at home mom&#55357;&#56842;.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Amber! 



PebbleCam said:



Absolutely gorgeous flock, FaeryBee!
Do they all get along with each other, or is there some biggering inbetween them? 

Click to expand...

 Hi, Camilla and thank you. Here is my exceedingly long answer to your very simple question:

For my seven birds I actually have five F040 flight cages. 
Sunny has a cage
Sparky has a cage
Peachy has a cage
Pedro and Poppy share a cage
Skipper and Scooter share a cage.

Four of the cages are upstairs in my bedroom.
Skipper and Scooter's cage is downstairs in the living room.

Pedro and Poppy are not tame and are rescue lovebirds that are totally bonded to one another. Poppy loves bossing Pedro around and he's so smitten with her he doesn't mind.  They have out of cage time on their own in the bathroom as they can not be trusted near ANY of the other birds. Poppy would bite off a toe as quick as could be and I'm sure Pedro would follow suit! 

Sunny and Sparky are together during the day and while they have their occasional little "I want to be the boss now" moments they get along well. I've found it best for them to go back to their own cages at night so each can have their own space and quiet time.

Skipper and Scooter share their cage downstairs away from the other in the house and are quite happy little fellows. Skipper refuses to let Scooter get too close to me as Skipper believes I belong to him. Scooter gets "even" at night by chasing Skipper off whichever swing Skipper initially plans to sleep on and claiming it for himself.

My lovebird, Peachy is the only one of my birds that is truly bonded to me. He is cute, sweet, engaging and can also be a total hellion and terror. Peachy would prefer being the ONLY bird in the house and does NOT think he should have to share his Momma with any person, bird or other animal. Peachy is not allowed to interact with any of the budgies or with Pedro and Poppy. Peachy would hurt the budgies badly and I think Pedro and Poppy would happily gang up on Peachy given half a chance.



Budgiekeet said:



Deb's flock of Swingers . Colorful and captivating .

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Rick!



eduardo said:



They are all so great looking and healthy! And the swing theme is too cute, Deb Lovely flock!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Dee



Meskhenet said:



all your feathered friends are so cute! 

Click to expand...

 Shennae, thank you!*


----------



## PebbleCam

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Camilla and thank you. Here is my exceedingly long answer to your very simple question:
> 
> For my seven birds I actually have five F040 flight cages.
> Sunny has a cage
> Sparky has a cage
> Peachy has a cage
> Pedro and Poppy share a cage
> Skipper and Scooter share a cage.
> 
> Four of the cages are upstairs in my bedroom.
> Skipper and Scooter's cage is downstairs in the living room.
> 
> Pedro and Poppy are not tame and are rescue lovebirds that are totally bonded to one another. Poppy loves bossing Pedro around and he's so smitten with her he doesn't mind.  They have out of cage time on their own in the bathroom as they can not be trusted near ANY of the other birds. Poppy would bite off a toe as quick as could be and I'm sure Pedro would follow suit!
> 
> Sunny and Sparky are together during the day and while they have their occasional little "I want to be the boss now" moments they get along well. I've found it best for them to go back to their own cages at night so each can have their own space and quiet time.
> 
> Skipper and Scooter share their cage downstairs away from the other in the house and are quite happy little fellows. Skipper refuses to let Scooter get too close to me as Skipper believes I belong to him. Scooter gets "even" at night by chasing Skipper off whichever swing Skipper initially plans to sleep on and claiming it for himself.
> 
> My lovebird, Peachy is the only one of my birds that is truly bonded to me. He is cute, sweet, engaging and can also be a total hellion and terror. Peachy would prefer being the ONLY bird in the house and does NOT think he should have to share his Momma with any person, bird or other animal. Peachy is not allowed to interact with any of the budgies or with Pedro and Poppy. Peachy would hurt the budgies badly and I think Pedro and Poppy would happily gang up on Peachy given half a chance.*


Awh, that's sad. 
I guess not so much when you're used to it, but it's nice that you've got it all figured out with them all. 

I'm one of those that wish all birds could just get along, but it doesn't work that way, lol.


----------



## Sammiejw

stunning birdies and I love their swings! the aeroplane toy has always been a favourite that isn't available I don't think here in the UK (well if it is I cant track it down!)... I love the pictures!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Sammiejw said:



stunning birdies and I love their swings! the aeroplane toy has always been a favourite that isn't available I don't think here in the UK (well if it is I cant track it down!)... I love the pictures!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Sammie! *


----------



## vic1viking

Oh Deb all your birds are great. Nice to see birds out of the cage I could leave the cage door open all day and night and Lilly still wont come out. Unless I accidently scare her.


----------



## despoinaki

I love the tree- here I would never find so much bird- decorations 
All your birds are adorable!! They all look so fluffy and happy! 
My flock wishes back to you and your flock, Happy New Playful Year!


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

Peachy and the Flock are stealing my heart but do not tell Apollo that.
My sister and her family came through Atlanta headed for San Diego in a 2 car convoy that included my new grand niece, Zoe, born Nov 21, 2014 and two kittys Josie and Daisy. What a joy to hold such a sweet little one. I have been haunting the baby dept at IKEA for little treats for Zoe and found a cute little hedge hog that squeeks when you push his strawberry. Any way the last few days have been a whirl wind. So good to see your little flock so spiffy and ready to make 2015 the best ever. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug:


----------



## kwatson

*As always beautiful pics Deb, and a very gorgeous flock *


----------



## kcladyz

Peachy knows how pretty he/she is and takes full advantage


----------



## FaeryBee

*


vic1viking said:



Oh Deb all your birds are great. Nice to see birds out of the cage

Click to expand...

Thanks, Vic! 



despoinaki said:



I love the tree- here I would never find so much bird- decorations 
All your birds are adorable!! They all look so fluffy and happy! 
My flock wishes back to you and your flock, Happy New Playful Year! 

Click to expand...

 Despina, Happy New Playful Year to you and yours and thank you for your lovely comments!



Jo Ann said:



Peachy and the Flock are stealing my heart but do not tell Apollo that.
Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug:

Click to expand...

 Tell Apollo what? I wouldn't think of it! :hug: So happy to hear you had a nice visit with family, Jo Ann and thank for your comments.



kwatson said:



As always beautiful pics Deb, and a very gorgeous flock 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kim!



kcladyz said:



Peachy knows how pretty he/she is and takes full advantage

Click to expand...

 Yes, Peachy is a total Momma's boy and gets away with an awful lot because he plays that "cute" card. :laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*The trouble with being so late getting here, is that all the good and clever comments have already been taken!  (Not that I would have thought of them, anyway...)  

SO - Let me just say (Again and Again) how much I love and adore your Gorgeous flock!  I especially like how Sunny Boy and Sparky Lad are getting along these days (if not at night), and how fetching Little Ms Poppy appears (though I know better...)
And - that enchanting Christmas Tree! Your extreme good taste rears its distinctive head once more :bowdown: :bowrofl: :yo:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you Ollie!
Late or not, your comments are always valued and appreciated! :hug:*


----------



## Michelle M.

Oh, your flock is so beautiful! They all looks so happy on their swings. I had the rope triangle swing, but the girls chewed it up in days. My husband replaced the rope with dowels, which were chewed in half (also in days). So we're going to use some harder wood instead. They do love the triangle swing...

And now I am off to find a patio and some of those grape vine swings!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Michelle M. said:



Oh, your flock is so beautiful! They all looks so happy on their swings. I had the rope triangle swing, but the girls chewed it up in days. My husband replaced the rope with dowels, which were chewed in half (also in days). So we're going to use some harder wood instead. They do love the triangle swing...

And now I am off to find a patio and some of those grape vine swings!

Click to expand...

Michelle,

The patios for bird cages are available through Amazon

Amazon.com : Prevue Pet Products Black Wire Patio Sundeck - 8" : Bird Perch : Pet Supplies

I know I found mine through a bird supply store but can't remember which one. 
The ones through Amazon are actually less expensive that what I paid.

The beautiful grapevine swings were made for me by BudgieKeet (Rick). 
I don't know if he's still selling grapevine perches and swings, but I highly recommend them if he is. 
I have them in all of my birds' cages and the love them. *


----------



## Michelle M.

Oh thank you - I'll order one tomorrow.

I'll have to ask about the swings. I would love to buy a couple : ).


----------

